
Intel’s bullshit filter exposes disputed information on the Internet - ciscoriordan
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/06/19/intels-bullshit-filter-exposes-disputed-information-on-the-internet/
======
_giu
the perfect platform for trolls!

~~~
biohacker42
Exactly, this does not strike me as helpful.

I much prefer the Bayesian stupid filter because each one of us can tune it to
our personal definition of stupid. And it makes stupid disappear instead of
highlighting it.

------
anamax
Yet another reincarnation of thirdvoice.

Someone is going to get this right.

------
kragen
Another reincarnation of crit.org. Wikalong is still online, but it's
gratuitously incompatible with Firefox 3 (which is Firefox's fault, not
Wikalong's.)

------
InkweaverReview
I still don't see how a computer is going to be able to handle the complex
logic and detect whether or now something makes sense of not.

The best way to handle disputed information is to do your own research. Don't
count on a computer to tell you what is right and wrong.

------
jdbeast00
its like wikipedia for the whole internet

~~~
NotThatRobAllen
Fox News is going to explode on load with this plugin enabled.

~~~
dag
Every website that has to do with politics or religion will have a large
number of comments.

